# Battery Placement and storage



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay you have helped me with the battery size question. Now I have another. Where or how do you place the battery? I planned on putting the battery in the back and have run the wire from the front hatch to the rear hatch. Not sure what to get for a battery box nor do I know how to fasten down if at all.
Any and all advice would be appreciated.
I haven't put in the water yet. Still outfitting. Looks good on the horses!
Another question comes up...I was thinking of storing suspended from the ceiling with a hoist system. Is there anything special I should know about such as rope cradle or straps etc.?
Thanks again for the input
Tom


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You can buy cheap waterproof gear boxes from Walmart that will fit the battery. You can also buy a waterproof marine electrical plug (probably not at Walmart but available all over online) and the plug will give you quick and easy access without having to open the box. I'll try to post a link to some examples.
Here's a plug..
http://kayakfishinggear.com/polarizedcableoutlet-12volt.aspx
Another option if the box is big enough..
http://kayakfishinggear.com/38liquidtitefitting.aspx


Cradle systems are ok....however, it can depend on how hot your garage gets and how heavy your boat is. If the boat is not supported correctly and evenly and left for long periods it can warp. Heat just speeds the process. Take all your gear off/out of the rig.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I had a small plastic storage box with a hinged lid. It is a cheap one like you'd find at walmart or even a dollar store maybe. Just big enough for my battery. It was siliconed down inside, accessed from the front hatch. This kept it from rattling around in my bow, and while it isn't waterproof, it helps. Not that I ever had water inside the bow anyways, so really not a big deal. The ideas Swamp had are all good as well, this is just cheaper. 

Like this....
http://images.justplasticboxes.com/33596-sterilite-small-flip-top-storage-box-set-of-12_1_640.jpg


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Bowhunter2 said:


> I was thinking of storing suspended from the ceiling with a hoist system. Is there anything special I should know about such as rope cradle or straps etc.?
> Thanks again for the input
> Tom


Here is what I did....









A ratchet pully, and 4 regular pullies. Works great, gets it out of the way, and easy to operate. I put foam pipe insulation on the straps. Partly to cushion it, partly so it didn't slip around on the hull as much.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Would I be better putting this in the cradle holders and mount on the side of the garage? I sure don't want to have any dents or indentations showing up on this rig. My storage would be in the winter primarily. I think I could leave on horses during the summer.(?)


----------



## Yakker (May 4, 2012)

Bowhunter2,

I use this in two kayaks: 

http://www.kayakfishingsupplies.com/servlet/the-238/Battery-Box-Complete-Power/Detail

Just added a fuse in the box and used wide Velcro strips to secure it while in use and easy to remove for charging. Works like a charm and I can run the ff all day. Hope this helps.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Bowhunter2 said:


> Would I be better putting this in the cradle holders and mount on the side of the garage? I sure don't want to have any dents or indentations showing up on this rig. My storage would be in the winter primarily. I think I could leave on horses during the summer.(?)


I think they are about the same. You should not have an issue. I leave two of them on the crossbars of my trailer all year long. Only time they are off is if I'm on the water. 

I use this for my battery storage. But I have a track system and I mount my fishfinder and my transducer arm to this unit. Takes about 45 seconds to install or remove. I plan on adding a second kayak so the mobility of this system between boats works well for my needs but not ideal for every situation. Just another option among many. 
http://www.yakattack.us/CLB_1001_p/clb-1001.htm

The Pelican case posted above is a great solution albeit pricey for a box. The bonus is that the work is done for you and Pelican cases are bomb proof so it is priced accordingly. The yakattack cellblock is not cheap either considering it is nothing but cutting board material...but you pay for the convenience.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks you gentlemen. Your input is much appreciated.
About all i have left is to set the battery and get on the water.
I have mounted a Elite 5 on the track system in the center and will run the wires down under. I used the lowrance scupper mount for the transducer. 
That is a honey, No work at all. Just cause I don't like the look of loose wires, I am running the transducer wire and the power wire thru the deck.
Rigging the yak has been fun but without input from all of you could have been trial and error and may have ended up a real mess. As soon as the hole covers get here I will finish and attempt to post some pics.
Thanks again for the help.
Oh yeah, one more thing, you might pray for me so that when I do put in the water I don't get dumped. This is my first kayak and frankly I have never been in one before.

Tom


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You won't dump it....they are easy. If this fat middle aged guy can do it, just about anybody can!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> You won't dump it....they are easy. If this fat middle aged guy can do it, just about anybody can!


The only time I have ever dumped mine, was intentional. First trip out, I pushed it to the limits in some nice waves breaking at the sandbar on Lake Michigan to learn how far I can push it, where you lose stability, etc. Also, it is important because it helps you learn how to flip and re-enter the kayak if you ever do flip by accident. Very worthwhile exercise and would recommend it to anyone new to kayaking or rigging a new one.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well now lucky me. I got down to the wire connection in the front hatch and saw something I didn't like. Looked underneath and found that there were dents and gouges that were evidently done while shipping. I didn't notice these when it was delivered. Now that I am 2 weeks later I am sure that there is nothing that can be done, so i am left with an attempted fix. Not sure what to do. Thought about a hair dryer to warm up the surface and try to push from the inside with a block or something to push out. Attached are a couple of pics of what I am talking about. The last one is from the inside. Pics are not doing justice.
If any of you have any ideas please feel free to let me know.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

There is a lot of info out there, regarding repairing dents in kayaks. Usually, a hair dryer or hot water is all it will take to soften the plastic enough to reform the shape. As for the "scuff", there are some kits out there that might be of help. I would start by contacting the place you bought it. If you get no where, check with the manufacturer for their advice.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I e-mailed them yesterday with the pictures and so far no reply. Will wait a little longer and see if something happens.
I hope that they aren't the type that takes the money and that's it.
I bought it from Wild Creek outfitters in Indiana. They seemed like a pretty good outfit.
Lesson learned though, I should have bought locally, lots easier to get something done.
Thanks for the reply Wartfroggy. Much appreciated.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

You can wait a while and see if they email you back, but I'd be on the phone, talking to someone. It is a lot harder for them to brush you off when you are live on the other end of the line.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have to take back all the bad thoughts. Today they called me about the blems on the kayak. Being as I had signed for the delivery, I was accepting them in good condition and therefore the truckline would not repair or replace. I was pretty sure that would happen but thought I would try. He said that the pictures appeared to be blemishes and would not hurt performance in the long run. I could use a heat gun or small torch to try to repair them as he has done this in the past. 
I have tried a hair dryer on them and it did do some good, but may try the heat gun. I am a little afraid to try the torch bit.
I do feel a little better about the situation anyway. The color of the kayak has covered up some and the small scratches have disappeared.
Thanks to all for the help and answering my questions. Much appreciated.
Perhaps one day I will meet you all on the water.
Tom


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Bowhunter2 said:


> The color of the kayak has covered up some and the small scratches have disappeared.
> 
> Tom


Anything that is still showing could probably be covered up more with a simple decal or sticker. Don't even have to cover all of it, just break it up a little and take the eye away from it being so noticable.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Wartfroggy,
By the way about where are you located. I noticed in your signature about Wellston. Is that just a quote or are you there much.
Family has a cabin near there. Live near Coldwater.

Tom


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Wartfroggy,
By the way about where are you located. I noticed in your signature about Wellston. Is that just a quote or are you there much.
Family has a cabin near there. Live near Coldwater.

Tom


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Ludville. But the signature is just a joke.


----------

